

Sprint enters the landline business - raleec
http://newsroom.sprint.com/news/sprint-phone-connect-fact-sheet.htm

======
byoung2
What is the advantage over broadband systems? Most people who live in an area
populated enough to get a Sprint wireless signal would have access to cable or
dsl. Why not go with Vonage for $20/mo, or Ooma for a flat $150 and no monthly
charge?

------
raleec
This seems in direct competition with their investment in Clear, but with a
much better use case.

It will also cut into my mobile bill, because if this can operate on batteries
for ~2hrs, how often do I really need to use my cell phone?

